# Crossbow



## wulf (Jul 10, 2017)

Looking to hear some thoughts on the Center Point Sniper 370 crossbow. First time getting a crossbow and I don't want to break the bank to start off. Still have to purchase good arrows and rangefinder and broadheads and target, so thoughts on those will be appreciated also.


----------



## red neck richie (Jul 10, 2017)

I bought one last year. It was on sale at Gander mtn. for 150 bucks. I wasn't even sure I wanted to get into crossbow hunting but for the money I went for it. I absolutely love it. Its more accurate than I anticipated and comes with a descent illuminated scope. I use the muzzy trocar broadhead on the carbon arrows it came with and they work just fine. Killed a deer with it first time out.I like the AR style grip and adjustable stock as well. I give it a thumbs up. You have to put it together but it isn't difficult. The only issue I had was finding a target that would stop the bolt at 20 yrs.


----------



## wulf (Jul 10, 2017)

Red neck richie what target did you end up with?


----------



## red neck richie (Jul 10, 2017)

wulf said:


> Red neck richie what target did you end up with?



The most economical one I found was the Michael Waddell bone collector target made by Morrell. The block targets are better but they are expensive.


----------

